# Need help calculating my points



## sanaqvi (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi All,
Please help me in calculating points for EOI:

Age: 30-39 --> 25 Points
Work Experience: 6 Years ---->20 Points
Bonus Point for
idefied area in future growth (Computer Network Professional)
2-5 Years -----> 10 Points
area of absolute skill shoratage (Computer Network Professional)
2-5 Years -----> 10 Points
Recognized Qualification: Level 7-8 ------> 50 Points
Bonus points for 
Qualification in identified future growth area (Computer Services) -----> 10 Points
Absolute skill shortage ------> 10 Points
Partner having 4-6 level qualification -------> 10 Points 

Please do correct if I am wrong.

Sincere Regards


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

sanaqvi said:


> Hi All,
> Please help me in calculating points for EOI:
> 
> Age: 30-39 --> 25 Points
> ...


Only you can answer the questions as there's only you who knows your individual circumstances.
Answer the questions truthfully and see what score you get.
140 and above and you are guaranteed the EOI being selected.
Any less you may be in for a wait without a job offer.

Regards,


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

sanaqvi said:


> Hi All,
> Please help me in calculating points for EOI:
> 
> Age: 30-39 --> 25 Points
> ...


Use the Points Calculator - Points indicator
Be honest when you fill it in, and it will give you a good indication.
But only you can answer the questions - we can't!


----------

